# non ho più avuto tue/ le tue notizie



## nt24

Ciao a tutti,

un po' di tempo fa ho letto questa frase:

_Non ho più avuto *tue notizie*!_

E mi sono chiesta: come mai non si usa l'articolo determinativo davanti? Oggi ho letto che questo fenomeno ha a che fare con i verbi copulativi. Qualcuno mi potrebbe, gentilmente, spiegare di cosa si tratta? Ho fatto alcune letture nelle grammatiche, ma mi risulta ancora difficile cogliere appieno il significato di quanto letto.


----------



## lorenzos

"Tue notizie" è un'espressione cristallizzata; in questi contesti, notizie si usa senza articolo anche con gli altri possessivi:
_- Appena arrivati ti farò avere mie/nostre notizie.
- Da molto tempo non abbiamo sue/vostre/loro notizie._


----------



## Olaszinhok

lorenzos said:


> "Tue notizie" è un'espressione cristallizzata; in questi contesti, notizie si usa senza articolo anche con gli altri possessivi:
> _- Appena arrivati ti farò avere mie/nostre notizie.
> - Da molto tempo non abbiamo sue/vostre/loro notizie_



I verbi copulativi non c'entrano nulla in questo caso!? Il titolo del filone è fuorviante.


----------



## nt24

ok, mi potrebbe spiegare perché non si usa l'articolo?


Olaszinhok said:


> I verbi copulativi non c'entrano nulla in questo caso!? Il titolo del filone è fuorviante.





lorenzos said:


> "Tue notizie" è un'espressione cristallizzata; in questi contesti, notizie si usa senza articolo anche con gli altri possessivi:
> _- Appena arrivati ti farò avere mie/nostre notizie.
> - Da molto tempo non abbiamo sue/vostre/loro notizie._


grazie


----------



## bearded

''Tue notizie'' (senza articolo) è generico, cioè significa tutte le notizie che ti riguardano.
''Le tue notizie'' si può usare intendendo notizie determinate (che sappiamo, che qualcuno si aspetta o di cui abbiamo parlato in precedenza..).
_Ti sarò grato di farmi sapere tue notizie.
Tutti mi hanno informato : solo le tue notizie non sono arrivate._


----------



## Starless74

nt24 said:


> come mai non si usa l'articolo determinativo davanti?


Un'altra risposta può essere (correggetemi se sbaglio):
nella frase in questione, "_notizie_" non richiede l'articolo determinativo poiché non si riferisce a notizie specifiche, ma a "tue notizie" in generale
e poiché non esistono articoli indeterminativi plurali, "notizie" non ha l'articolo.

Non ho più avuto una/alcuna/nessuna tua notizia →  Non ho più avuto tue notizie.​​Altri esempi analoghi:
"Ho avuto sintomi influenzali."​"Non ho mai avuto discussioni con mia moglie."​​[ risposta incrociata con bearded ]​


----------



## Olaszinhok

Non me ne vogliate, ma continuo a preferire la risposta di Lorenzos_. _Non sempre è possibile spiegare forme cristallizzate e molto idiomatiche in una data lingua. Ricorrere al senso generale o specifico di un sostantivo, mi ricorda l'uso inglese o tedesco, che in questo caso non mi pare calzante, sempre a mio avviso, chiaro.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> Non me ne vogliate, ma continuo a preferire la risposta di Lorenzos.


Assolutamente non te ne vogliamo.
La risposta di Lorenzos è giusta   ma riguarda solo le forme (appunto: cristallizzate) senza articolo determinativo, cioè col solo possessivo.  Io ho segnalato che  sono possibili anche forme con l'articolo, e ho cercato di spiegare che in questo caso cambia un po' il significato.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


lorenzos said:


> "Tue notizie" è un'espressione cristallizzata; in questi contesti, notizie si usa senza articolo anche con gli altri possessivi:
> _- Appena arrivati ti farò avere mie/nostre notizie.
> - Da molto tempo non abbiamo sue/vostre/loro notizie._


Infatti è così cristallizzata che potremmo omettere "notizie" in tutte le frasi proposte e queste sarebbero ugualmente comprensibili.
Dicendo invece: "_Appena arrivati ti farò avere *le* *mie*/nostre notizie" _mi sentirei rispondere "_*Le tue* cosa?_"


----------



## Mary49

alfaalfa said:


> Infatti è così cristallizzata che potremmo omettere "notizie" in tutte le frasi proposte e queste sarebbero ugualmente comprensibili.


Davvero tu diresti:
"Appena arrivati ti farò avere mie"  ? 
"Da molto tempo non abbiamo loro"  ?
Se mi dicessero queste frasi io non le considererei comprensibili.


----------



## alfaalfa

Non ho detto che lo direi ma che per me sarebbero comprensibili. Forse le capirei solo io ma sono certo di aver letto e/o sentito costruzioni simili.


----------



## lorenzos

Starless74 said:


> "Non ho mai avuto discussioni con mia moglie."


Posso dire anche: "_Non ho mai avuto delle discussioni con mia moglie_".
_"Non ho più avuto/ Fammi avere delle tue notizie" _mi sembra molto meno idiomatico.


bearded said:


> Ti sarò grato di farmi sapere tue notizie.
> Tutti mi hanno informato : solo le tue notizie non sono arrivate.


(Forse meglio: "_Ti sarò grato di farmi avere tue notizie_")
"_...solo le tue notizie non sono arrivate_": mi sembra che qui notizie non sia usato per riferirsi a vicende personali (come stai, come ti trovi) ma a comunicazioni di lavoro: sembra quasi il sollecito di un direttore di giornale.


alfaalfa said:


> Infatti è così cristallizzata che potremmo omettere "notizie" in tutte le frasi proposte e queste sarebbero ugualmente comprensibili.
> Dicendo invece: "_Appena arrivati ti farò avere *le* *mie*/nostre notizie" _mi sentirei rispondere "_*Le tue* cosa?_"


Penso si possa tranquillamente dire "_Le tue ultime mi hanno un po' sorpreso_" o "_Le tue di ieri sera mi hanno rallegrato_", ma anche "_Non attenderti nuove mie prima che abbia parlato col proprietario_".


----------



## Mary49

lorenzos said:


> Penso si possa tranquillamente dire "_Le tue ultime mi hanno un po' sorpreso_" o "_Le tue di ieri sera mi hanno rallegrato_", ma anche "_Non attenderti *nuove mie* prima che abbia parlato col proprietario_".


Io non direi mai "Le tue ultime..." o "Le tue di ieri sera...", ma forse è un fatto personale. Se qualcuno mi rivolgesse queste frasi mi chiederei: "Ultime... cosa? Parole?"  "Le mie di ieri sera? Mie... cosa?" Per quanto riguarda "nuove mie", secondo me "nuove" significa "notizie", anche perché non si potrebbe dire "nuove notizie mie", quindi "Non attenderti nuove mie" = "Non attenderti mie notizie".


----------



## Starless74

lorenzos said:


> Penso si possa tranquillamente dire "_Le tue ultime mi hanno un po' sorpreso_" o "_Le tue di ieri sera mi hanno rallegrato_", ma anche "_Non attenderti nuove mie prima che abbia parlato col proprietario_".


Queste forme le ricordo soltanto nel gergo epistolare della prima metà del secolo scorso
ma, come dimostrano commenti analoghi precedenti, l'esperienza personale in sé non fa statistica.   


lorenzos said:


> Posso dire anche: "_Non ho mai avuto delle discussioni con mia moglie_".


Sì, avevo considerato i "francesismi" _dei/degli/delle_ per i sostantivi plurali non determinati
ma non volevo confondere troppo le idee (specie a nt24 che ha aperto la discussione).


----------



## Olaszinhok

Starless74 said:


> considerato i "francesismi" _dei/degli/delle_ per


Suvvia, non sono più considerati francesismi dalle grammatiche da molto tempo, qualche decennio, direi.  Sono a pieno titolo parte della grammatica italiana, e con molta probabilità si affermano in italiano con un'evoluzione spontanea della nostra lingua. Il francese non avrebbe avuto un ruolo, in sostanza.
Ecco un esempio tratto addirittura da Dante: "_pianger sentì fra 'l sonno i miei figliouli/ch'eran meco, e dimandar *del *pane_". 

Detto per inciso,  gli esempi di Alfaalfa e Lorenzos mi lasciano assai perplesso. Non li capirei neppure io.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> "_...solo le tue notizie non sono arrivate_": mi sembra che qui notizie non sia usato per riferirsi a vicende personali (come stai, come ti trovi) ma a comunicazioni di lavoro: sembra quasi il sollecito di un direttore di giornale.


Perché di lavoro? Per me qui le notizie possono  riferirsi a qualunque cosa...
_Tutti mi hanno mandato le notizie relative alla loro salute: solo le tue notizie non sono arrivate._
Per poter dire 'le tue notizie', secondo me è 'importante  che si sappia già a quale genere di notizie ci si riferisce.


----------



## lorenzos

Mary49 said:


> Per quanto riguarda "nuove mie", secondo me "nuove" significa "notizie", anche perché non si potrebbe dire "nuove notizie mie", quindi "Non attenderti nuove mie" = "Non attenderti mie notizie".


Interessante! Ci avevo pensato e mi chiedevo: in "_mie nuove_" e "_nuove mie_" qual è il sostantivo e quale l'aggettivo, oppure notizie è comunque sottinteso? 
@bearded Scusa, ma anche questo tuo secondo esempio mi sembra un po' troppo formale.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> questo tuo secondo esempio mi sembra un po' troppo formale.


Allora invece che ''relative alla loro salute'' si potrebbe dire ''sulla loro salute'' (in maniera meno 'formale').


----------



## Armodio

Dov'è il busillis, amici? Le *nuove *sono lemmatizzate in ogni vocabolario. Aggettivo sostantivato: _mie nuove, tue nuove, le nuove del giorno, niente nuove buone nuove..._
Più interessante il quesito iniziale. Articolo o non articolo (articolo zero)? Se ci riferiamo anaforicamente a qualcosa che è già noto al locutore e all'ascoltatore, allora ben venga l'articolo determinativo/definito.
Se il riferimento è generico o indefinito, allora usiamo "un/una/uno dei/delle/degli/Ø".
​_Ci raccontò di come... e dei soprusi patiti. *Le *sue notizie ci fecero deprimere._​​_Ricevemmo *delle *notizie agghiaccianti Ricevemmo *[ø] *notizie agghiaccianti (_indefinito non specifico: entrambe le soluzioni sono ammissibili).​​_ Non abbiamo più avuto sue notizie (_non c'è rimando anaforico; l'aggettivo possessivo già determina e restringe il campo, quindi individua, ma posso tenermi sullo specifico oppure no: _certe/alcune sue notizie _o _sue notizie qualsiasi_).​_Sue notizie non *ne *abbiamo avute._​_Volevo delle(="alcune/certe", non partitivo!) sue notizie, ma non _*le *ho trovate.​​


----------



## Olaszinhok

Armodio said:


> Non abbiamo più avuto sue notizie


Certo Don, ma a me pare che la frase suddetta, con not_i_zie, calzi alla perfezione proprio perché si tratta di una costruzione cristallizzata e comune nell'uso. Proviamo a sostituire il sostantivo notizie:
_non abbiamo più avuto/ricevuto suoi soldi
non abbiamo più avuto/ricevuto suoi regali
non abbiamo più avuto/ricevuto sue caramelle,
non abbiam più avuto/ricevuto sue lamentele,
non abbiamo più avuto/ricevuto sue elargizioni,_ ecc.
Le suonano altrettanto bene? A me, no.
In quasi tutti questi casi, aggiungerei l'articolo determinativo. Non dico che alcune delle frasi, da me inventate, non siano possibili in italiano senza l'articolo, ma di certo risultano inusuali a molti locutori.
Mi sembra quindi che, nel caso di cui stiamo discutendo, si ridimensioni molto quanto da Lei affermato qui:
_"Più interessante il quesito iniziale. Articolo o non articolo (articolo zero)? Se ci riferiamo anaforicamente a qualcosa che è già noto al locutore e all'ascoltatore, allora ben venga l'articolo determinativo/definito.
Se il riferimento è generico o indefinito, allora usiamo "un/una/uno dei/delle/degli/Ø"."_


----------



## Mary49

Armodio said:


> Dov'è il busillis, amici? Le *nuove *sono lemmatizzate in ogni vocabolario. Aggettivo sostantivato: _mie nuove, tue nuove, le nuove del giorno, niente nuove buone nuove..._


Il busillis sta nei post #9 e #12: niente da dire su "nuove" come sinonimo di notizie (vedi mio post #13), ma perplessità (molte) sull'uso degli aggettivi possessivi senza la parola "notizie". Ad esempio, secondo alfaalfa e lorenzos si potrebbe dire "Giovanni ha mandato sue", oppure "Dammi tue". Secondo te?


----------



## lorenzos

Mary49 said:


> secondo alfaalfa e lorenzos si potrebbe dire "Giovanni ha mandato sue", oppure "Dammi tue".


 Veramente avevo scritto:


lorenzos said:


> Penso si possa tranquillamente dire "_Le tue ultime mi hanno un po' sorpreso_" o "_Le tue di ieri sera mi hanno rallegrato_", ma anche "_Non attenderti nuove mie prima che abbia parlato col proprietario_".


Riguardo l'ultima, "_Non attenderti nuove mie" _potrebbe anche significare_ "Non attenderti nuove mie lettere/mail" ("Vengo con questa mia...", "La tua del mese scorso...") _mentre _"Non attenderti mie nuove" _mi sembra inequivocabile (mie notizie)_._


----------



## Armodio

Per Mary. Sinceramente non mi è usuale. Che poi l'aggettivo possessivo si possa sostantivare per ellissi del referente, niente da dire: _sta sulle sue/nella tua(=lettera) precedente/vo a trovare i miei ecc..._

Per Olaszinhhok. Infatti non ho detto che non calzi. Ho solo scritto che _non c'è rimando anaforico... _
Non essendo presente l'articolo, siamo nel campo di un indefinito non specifico, per cui interpreteremo: _sue notizie, qualsiasi esse siano. _Tanto che la ripresa si farebbe meglio col pronominale _ne._
A me suonano benissimo frasi come _non abbiamo ricevuto suoi regali/sue lamentele...=di qualsiasi tipo e forma: _qua sta la non specificità.
Se volessi specificare, _abbiamo ricevuto dei tuoi regali (certi/alcuni) che non ci sono piaciuti. Li abbiamo rimandati indietro._


----------

